# Opinions needed



## C. Scott (Dec 7, 2009)

I am planning to make a fountain pen for my daughter's BD (15th) and I was wondering what would be an "appropriate" fountain pen for a young lady?  I make Jr. Gents and they're a little big for her, plus the styling is definitely not feminine.  I've seen the "capri" but I'm afraid the quality won't be as good as a Jr. G.  Are the new swanky kits from PSI any good and are they the size of a Jr. Gent?  What about the Sedonna?

Anyway, I'm open to suggestions.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## snowman56 (Dec 7, 2009)

The sedonna is nice pen good plating.Very light weight if not posted.The cap is like all the rest will back off in your pocket,purse.Other than that is a very nice pen.


----------



## bobleibo (Dec 7, 2009)

C. Scott said:


> I am planning to make a fountain pen for my daughter's BD (15th) and I was wondering what would be an "appropriate" fountain pen for a young lady?  I make Jr. Gents and they're a little big for her, plus the styling is definitely not feminine.  I've seen the "capri" but I'm afraid the quality won't be as good as a Jr. G.  Are the new swanky kits from PSI any good and are they the size of a Jr. Gent?  What about the Sedonna?
> 
> Anyway, I'm open to suggestions.  Thanks in advance.



Take a look at the Nouveau Sceptre from PSI...

http://www.pennstateind.com/store/PKDBFBT.html


----------



## snowman56 (Dec 7, 2009)

The Nouveau Sceptre has a loook all of it's own it is a large pen.The plating is good and fit's well.Might be a tad big for a young girl.


----------



## jasontg99 (Dec 14, 2009)

snowman56 said:


> The Nouveau Sceptre has a loook all of it's own it is a large pen.The plating is good and fit's well.Might be a tad big for a young girl.


 
If she uses it with the cap off, I think it would be perfect.  I like the Noveau pens.


----------



## dgscott (Dec 14, 2009)

My daughter loves her Executive Fountain (CSUSA). It's slim in the hand, not real heavy because the cap doesn't post, and long enough to show off lots of color. The plating may not be the greatest, but chances are she'll lose it before the gold wears off.
Doug


----------



## RHunter (Dec 14, 2009)

Chris,

What about a Series 2000 Screw Cap Flat Top FP?  Or the European Round Top FP?  Or the Streamline's Flat Top or Round Top?

I've made all of these and the Streamline Round Top was my daily carry pen (until I sold it on the spot):biggrin:  I sold it to a coworker who liked the balance and weight in her hand, so it might work for your daughter too...

And AS has the Streamline Round Top on Clearance pricing- but they only have it in Gold Titanium (which works for me as that and Platinum are the only platings I get anymore)

http://www.arizonasilhouette.com/Berea_Hardwoods_Pen_Kit_Images_12.htm

-Doug


----------



## Daniel (Dec 14, 2009)

My Daughter actually picked out the Little Havana for herself. the only Fountain pen she has had and never been sorry she picked it. I think that has more to do with her picking it than the Havana though.


----------



## ldb2000 (Dec 14, 2009)

How about a Baron . It comes in the best platings is smaller then a Jr Gent and with the right blank you can make it as "Girlie" as she would want .


----------



## TheRealSmith (Dec 14, 2009)

*Good Luck*

My 15 yr old daughter loves the 22kt Gold Jr Emperor  but had me do it in coffee beans in white acrylic  .....I know? Amazingly, I got 3 calls from girls in her class asking can I make them what they call the "Starbucks Pen"... :biggrin: When it comes to teenage girls and what they like it is all over the map.


Have Fun,
Dan
Burlieve it or Knot


----------



## wicook (Dec 14, 2009)

I've been carrying an El Grande for a couple of years now...nice, light pen...and it writes well, too!


----------



## C. Scott (Dec 15, 2009)

Many thanks for all the suggestions.  I ended up ordering some "Stretches" from Lau Lau in Tn Gold.  My daughter will get one and I'll see if I can sell the other one.  I just need to decide on the material, acrylic, wood or a lamination.  I'll post a pic when I done.


----------



## DurocShark (Dec 17, 2009)

Sterling Silver Navigator from Woodcraft is beautiful and much more slender than the Jr's.


----------



## C. Scott (Jan 4, 2010)

As promised here is my daughter's pen (mistakes and all).  Sorry for the goofy backdrop.

I sandwiched red oak between mesquite (kinda hard to see) and used titebond II instead of CA or expoxy.  We'll see how it holds up.  Inlaid mother of pearl from shells gather from the banks of the San Marcos river.  I unfortunately don't know yet how to capture the M-O-P correctly.  The photo doesn't do it justice.

I learned that you can cut mussel shell very nicely with a dremel and an abrasive disc.  ALSO, you can grind off the outer part of the shell and it reveals the M-O-P.

edit: She will get the pen this Saturday.


----------



## dow (Jan 5, 2010)

Chris, that looks really cool.  Good job.  Have you given it to your daughter yet?  What did she think?


----------



## schafergroup2006 (Jan 5, 2010)

Beautiful pen and congratulations on such a well made pen.


----------

